# Hello from Newbie



## johnny5 (8 Apr 2014)

Just like to say Hello. 
Was going for the Hegner while there is a discount on but unfortunately the variable speed one in my price range was out of stock So I bought an Axminster AWSF18 (£260 less ) yesterday and it will arrive tomorrow.
Normally a pen turner but have decided to prepare my man cave ready for my retirement while i have the money to buy, Will be keeping on turning pens and bowls , but thought i would enjoy the Scroll saw and diversify my woodworking skills in preparation for my early retirement in 4 years.


----------



## smoggy49 (8 Apr 2014)

Hi johnny5,
Welcome to this forum its a great for info and inspiration, some of these people are really gifted and generous with there tips and patterns. I'm sure you'll gain lots I certainly have.. enjoy
Chas


----------



## jonluv (8 Apr 2014)

Welcome to the Forum. I'm sure you will enjoy Scrolling and if you need any advice there are a lot of experienced people on the forum who are happy to help.

John


----------



## Bryan Bennett (8 Apr 2014)

Welcome JohnnyS to the place that you will find lots of help with this Fabulous hobby we all enjoy,I have had the pleasure of retirement for the last 10 yrs.I have had a lot of help even at my age from this wonderful group of guys and gals :roll: ENJOY

Bryan


----------



## Stooby (8 Apr 2014)

Hi Johnny, I am thinking of getting the Axminster saw so it would good to hear what you think to it.


----------



## johnny5 (9 Apr 2014)

Stooby":1csa0dag said:


> Hi Johnny, I am thinking of getting the Axminster saw so it would good to hear what you think to it.


Thanks Stooby, will put a review of the Axi , it will be my first Scroll saw , so i will not be able to compare it to anything else.


----------



## scrimper (9 Apr 2014)

Will look forward to your review, it's always good to hear reviews about different makes of fretsaw from people who actually use them.


----------



## johnny5 (21 Apr 2014)

Stooby":29o3yanu said:


> Hi Johnny, I am thinking of getting the Axminster saw so it would good to hear what you think to it.



Still learning to use this machine. Made myself a Hunting scene mantel clock from 1/2 inch pine and a Welsh Dragon from 6mm ply.  
Been using the machine at factory settings 10mm stroke length and pre set blade to make my first items and more than adequate for cutting 1/2 inch pine at 3/4 speed .
Turned up the stroke length to 20mm and the machine bounced everywhere at full speed , I will need a sturdy bench to mount the saw next.
Did have a few problems this morning , turned it on and the motor refused to turn, After a few expletives it suddenly worked, hope it is not a faulty motor, will be ringing Axminster tomorrow too see what the problem could be.
Hegner blade clamp is a must purchase at £20 when changing the blade for inside work, fiddly using the allen keys and is much better and reduces time. The Axminster itself has a release tension knob and clamping system that is easy to change in less than a minute.
The saw itself cuts great and is easy to follow the patterns , i will be using it vigilantly to try and improve my skills using one of these saws , still half expecting to snap the blades but i maybe a little soft on the pressure exerted. After watching the experts on Youtube use one I am definitely not pushing the machine to its limits and maybe treating the blade with to much respect and I am little cautious/scared , practice practice and more practice needed. but on the whole well pleased with the machine.
On the whole , I am pleased and i am enjoying this machine although not having used another model have nothing to compare with.


----------

